# Hospitals deny IVF treatment to smokers



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Childless women, and in some cases their partners, too, are being asked to give up cigarettes before they can be considered for fertility treatment in up to 46 primary care trusts (PCTs) across England and Wales.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2008/jun/22/nhs.health


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I may have a controversial opinion, but I think this is a good idea. I'm sure the majority of people who are trully commited to having a baby will give up happily anyway, I know I did. 

If this means a PCT's IF tx funding can be spent more effectively on cycles with an improved success rate this will hopefully mean reduced waiting lists


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I would have to say I don't think it's an unreasonable request either - just a shame you can't make everyone ttc give up whether it's through tx or the old-fashioned way!!

Chux xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Well I would have to agree.. thats like saying People who take recreational drugs should be allowed to have IVF on the NHS.. I mean IVF isnt free in a lot of countries for couples even if they are the perfect canadiate. 

Is it a right? probably not.. am i grateful HECK YA!

They dont allow alcholics etc on Organ donor lists so why should they allow people who are lessening their chances and possibly harming their baby to have Free IVF


I rather see them give tx to couples who the male has kids from a previous relationship (as i dontt hink its fair to the woman) then to someone who smokes or drinks.

If your committed to having a baby you should have no problem giving up these luxuries. Also the NHS will PAY for you to quit (pay for tx to quit)

Im shocked this wasnt one of the guidelines to begin with


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well i gave up + so did DP difference being i gave up out of choice, not by force, the added pressure makes it harder in my opinion, while i dont think this is unreasonable to want couples to maximise their chances of conceiving i do feel that the pressure of being forced into doing something you arent ready for will make it harder + smokers less likely to succeed in giving up, why i as well as anyone can see the benefits of being nicotine free i do feel for those who are finding it extremely difficult to give up, it aint easy along with all the other stresses  

yes it would be nice to think that all who smoke who need TX would try before having to be told + also to make use of the facilities out there to help them give up the evil weed

if your trying to quit, persevere +  it'll be worth it    

xxx


----------

